

Pay no attention to the code behind the curtain: the tech behind tldr.it - jeremymcanally
http://omgbloglol.com/post/1381385171/pay-no-attention-to-the-code-behind-the-curtain-the

======
__Joker
Nice post. Nice of you to explain the tech behind your app.

